# [Q] kobo vox: install google market?



## jakeopolis (Oct 28, 2011)

hey all,

first post, apologies if this might be in the wrong place.

i've just picked up the kobo vox, and it's awesome, but i can't figure out how to get the android market running. i've got the apk installed, but the device doesn't give me the option to add a google account. the kobo vox explicitly says it supports the android marketplace, so i'm hoping i'm doing something wrong.

thanks!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in the same state. I've looked about and managed to use some of Cyanogen's packages to install a few core stuff like the framework and the market app itself, but trying to run the Market asks me to register a Google account, which always fails saying there was a connection issue. On a further reboot android.process.acore decided to crash every five seconds and I had to reset the device to factory settings.

This kinda sucks because the device is fairly solid, but the default "market" is a joke. I'm already annoyed by the fairly large amount of preinstalled apps (which can't be uninstalled, as usual), but not having proper Market access would probably be a deal killer.


----------



## lufc (Oct 29, 2011)

Please use the Q&A Forum for questions Thanks
Moving to Q&A


----------



## Syncmaster700nf (Oct 30, 2011)

*What about Rooting?*

I have run into the same problem. I think that before you can install the full android market we will have to Root the tablet.  Has anyone tried the Gingerbreak.apk? Or is there some other way to Root the tablet?


----------



## BTallack (Oct 30, 2011)

Syncmaster700nf said:


> I have run into the same problem. I think that before you can install the full android market we will have to Root the tablet.  Has anyone tried the Gingerbreak.apk? Or is there some other way to Root the tablet?

Click to collapse



I've tried GingerBreak on my Kobo Vox and it seems to have installed, however I'm not certain the SU access is working properly.  When I try repairing permissions in ROM Manager, I get the message "An Error occured trying to run priviledged commands!".  It also fails when I try to backup my ROM.

This is honestly the first Android device I've ever owned so I'm not certain that I'm doing everything correctly.  I did make sure to allow SuperUser permissions to ROM Manager, but I'm still getting errors.  Any help from a Veteran Android user would be appreciated.


----------



## Syncmaster700nf (Oct 30, 2011)

*Can't get past the Android Login*

After rooting and installing Busybox I was able to install the Android Market but every time I try to login the app will not connect to the Market to confirm my ID, it seems to time out.  Any Ideas on what I can try?


----------



## BTallack (Oct 30, 2011)

Turns out my inability to repair permissions was simply due to me not having busybox installed. I can attest that GingerBreak does successfully root the tablet. 

I'm hoping I can find a way to install Clockwordmod recovery in order to install the google apps from CM7. I tried simply copying the files into place without success.


----------



## spikexp (Oct 30, 2011)

So, did you manage to install busybox? What version and where?

Tell me if you manage to install the recovery, the vox don't seem to have one by default.

If we manage to install all the google app and the googleframeworkservice, that would make the tablet a lot better and give the possibility to install the android market.


----------



## Syncmaster700nf (Oct 30, 2011)

I was able to install busybox 4.3 /system/xbin.  I do not know about a recovery mode but I did manage to put the tablet into "Safe Mode" after it do stock in a loop at bootup but I am not sure how I did it.  According to user help you can not update the firmware from the SDcard.


----------



## spikexp (Oct 30, 2011)

Have you tried to install Clockwordmod?

I managed to install the googleserviceframework, but I need to install some other thing that don't want to install.
I also manage to install youtube (the real one) and it work great, I just can't sign in...

In the accounts & sync settings section,  I can create a google account, but It can't communicate with the google server to set up the account, it give me the error:
"Can't establish a reliable data connection to the server."
It's probably cause by some app that I didn't manage to install yet, like "onetimeinitializer", "googlepartnersetup" and some other...


----------



## BTallack (Oct 30, 2011)

I've managed to install Busybox, but have yet been unsuccessful installing the Google Framework.  

I was able to install the Clockwordmod, but I have yet to find a phone or tablet on it's list that is compatible with the Kobo Vox.  I'm going to do my research to see if any phones or tablets have similar specs to the Vox and see if that will work.  So far I've just been picking at random and trying it.


----------



## Syncmaster700nf (Oct 31, 2011)

Try the B & N Nook Color - same CPU, Memory & screen size.


----------



## BTallack (Oct 31, 2011)

That was my first thought.  Unfortunately no luck.  With a couple of them I can seem to get them start loading as if they're going into an update but it always errors out.  I'm now just systematically going through the list and driving every version.


----------



## cmstlist (Oct 31, 2011)

If you attempt to install a version of Clockwork made for another device, you'll brick it. 

Don't forget that after dropping in the files to the various system directories, you also have to set permit permissions properly. 

Also, would be good to request a Kobo Vox forum here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1301121

If anyone in this thread is actually a developer who knows how to compile and so forth, Koush has a brief guide to porting Clockwork:
http://www.koushikdutta.com/2010/10/porting-clockwork-recovery-to-new.html


----------



## linda87st (Oct 31, 2011)

Manual Configuration is a must have option. Thanks


----------



## jakeopolis (Oct 31, 2011)

wow, pretty lame that the android market seems not to be supported despite it being touted as an official feature 

on a side note, has anyone figured out how to change or remove that default dock (without rooting)? it's kind of a pain in the ass.


----------



## BTallack (Oct 31, 2011)

I've installed a couple dozen different clockwork of recoveries so far and haven't bricked it yet but maybe I should quit while I'm ahead. I'd rather not brick my shiny new Kobo.


----------



## Syncmaster700nf (Oct 31, 2011)

*Need Kernal Version & Build Number*

I have to return my Kobo Vox because the speaker is not working.  Under Privacy Settings I have done a Factory Data Reset but I am still showing the Super Icon.  Does anyone have a copy of the original firmware or know how to unroot the device?


----------



## cmstlist (Oct 31, 2011)

jakeopolis said:


> wow, pretty lame that the android market seems not to be supported despite it being touted as an official feature
> 
> on a side note, has anyone figured out how to change or remove that default dock (without rooting)? it's kind of a pain in the ass.

Click to collapse



Official marketing material says apps but doesn't say Android Market. Some media outlets misquoted and wrote Market falsely. 

Sent from my Nook Color!


----------



## cmstlist (Oct 31, 2011)

Syncmaster700nf said:


> I have to return my Kobo Vox because the speaker is not working.  Under Privacy Settings I have done a Factory Data Reset but I am still showing the Super Icon.  Does anyone have a copy of the original firmware or know how to unroot the device?

Click to collapse



Factory Reset just clears the data partition but doesn't reset the system partition. 

Until someone properly compiles a custom recovery or finds a stock reset file, there's no safe way back. 

Sent from my Nook Color!


----------



## jakeopolis (Oct 28, 2011)

hey all,

first post, apologies if this might be in the wrong place.

i've just picked up the kobo vox, and it's awesome, but i can't figure out how to get the android market running. i've got the apk installed, but the device doesn't give me the option to add a google account. the kobo vox explicitly says it supports the android marketplace, so i'm hoping i'm doing something wrong.

thanks!


----------



## Syncmaster700nf (Oct 31, 2011)

cmstlist said:


> Factory Reset just clears the data partition but doesn't reset the system partition.
> 
> Until someone properly compiles a custom recovery or finds a stock reset file, there's no safe way back.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Color!

Click to collapse



Is there any way to remove the Superuser icon?


----------



## BTallack (Nov 1, 2011)

Try installing Gingerbreak again, use it to unroot, then remove Gingerbreak.


----------



## fbrm (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi I am a new owner of a KOBO Vox.

Mine just has the android gingerbread os on it. I was able to install Opera mini on it and it works fine with WIFI.

There is no KOBO ereader software loaded at all. Operates just like a smartphone.

What have I got and how can I make a copy of the internal sd drive so I can share?


----------



## cmstlist (Nov 2, 2011)

fbrm said:


> Hi I am a new owner of a KOBO Vox.
> 
> Mine just has the android gingerbread os on it. I was able to install Opera mini on it and it works fine with WIFI.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The OS isn't on the internal SD partition, but rather in system.img.

There is a command in terminal that lets you view the partition table. I don't remember exactly what it is. But once you find the right table, you could use dd to make a dump of system.img.


----------



## jefftheworld (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, so I just got my Vox today and I've had some success with rooting it, installing busybox and removing some of the junk that's preinstalled.

By using adbwireless I got around the fact that I couldn't get any adb drivers working. Once you're rooted simply install adbwireless.apk (a version I've tested as working with the vox is attached below) and give it root permission when it asks. Then open it and enable it and it'll tell you the exact command to use to connect via adb.

There are plenty of guides on installing adb (and getting your path variable set for it). A simple search on XDA should suffice for that, it's dead easy anyway. I won't cover that, I'll assume you have the SDK installed and that you have adb installed and working.

Now, let's start _using _adb, shall we?

So, adbwireless will spit out a command for you. Something to the effect of:


```
adb connect 192.168.1.2:5555
```

If you type the command it gives you, adb will connect to the device. You can then check to see if it's connected by typing:


```
adb devices
```

This should show your Vox as connected by echoing the IP address and to grab a shell from your device just type:


```
adb shell
```

Now, you can do some fun stuff. Want to get rid of some of those preinstalled apps that you can't remove?

To do this, you'll probably have to remount your /system partition as read-write. First, type _su_ to gain root and then type _mount_ to list all of your Vox's mount information. You'll see a series of lines in the following format:


```
/mount_point /directory filesystem flags other_stuff
```

The one you want probably looks like:


```
/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /system ext4 ro,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
```

You can see by the "ro" flag that it's currently mounted as read-only, so you won't be able to delete or modify anything on it. Luckily it's easy to remount it as read-write:


```
mount -o remount,rw -t ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /system
```

Now if you check the mount info again you'll see it listed with the "rw" flag instead of the "ro" flag and TA-DA! You can now easily delete those annoying built-in apps. They're stored in the /system/app directory so just _cd_ over there and use _ls_ to see what all is in there. A _rm_ command can delete apps and a mv command can disable them without deleting them by changing their filename or moving them somewhere else.




I've also been looking into getting two things working on the Vox:

A) The google framework, market, etc.
B) CyanogenMod

To speak to the first; it installs successfully and will run but gives an error stating it is unable to connect to google's servers. I reckon that's not the case, either another app is interfering or there's some other error going on, but I'm pretty sure nothing is actively blocking the connection and I know I have a connection. I'll certainly try to experiment with removing certain Kobo services to see if I can't get it work but I'm afraid it might be part of the ROM build itself.

As for CyanogenMod, there's already some buzz around their forums. I've been looking at seeing if I can manage a port myself and I'm optimistic but cautious.  If anyone has any information on the topic of flashing a recovery image on the Vox it would be greatly appreciated.




EDIT: Dump of some stuff I've been looking at.


There are several files that are obviously added by Kobo, they are:

Kobo.apk   - Kobo App
KoboOsProvider.apk    - Kobo Os Storage
KoboTimeTracker.apk   - KobobooksLauncher
KobobooksLauncher.apk    -KoboTimeTrack

The first is the Kobo app itself, which is far smaller than the regular Kobo app - 1.41MB as opposed to 6.27MB - and it seems to be supported by several small services like Kobobooks Launcher and KoboTimeTrack.

I want to see which of those can be removed without catastrophe and whether or not that solves the problem of using the google apps.


----------



## spikexp (Nov 3, 2011)

jefftheworld said:


> To speak to the first; it installs successfully and will run but gives an error stating it is unable to connect to google's servers. I reckon that's not the case, either another app is interfering or there's some other error going on, but I'm pretty sure nothing is actively blocking the connection and I know I have a connection. I'll certainly try to experiment with removing certain Kobo services to see if I can't get it work but I'm afraid it might be part of the ROM build itself.

Click to collapse



For the delete, it's important to say that it's better to change the extension of the file than deleting them, in case you want to have them back.
Nice tutorial in fact, it's gonna be useful to know how to do.

For the google one, I got at the same place as you.
Did you just install googleframeworkservice.apk? I think it also need onetimeinitializer and some other thing to connect to google server.


----------



## jefftheworld (Nov 3, 2011)

spikexp said:


> For the delete, it's important to say that it's better to change the extension of the file than deleting them, in case you want to have them back.
> Nice tutorial in fact, it's gonna be useful to know how to do.
> 
> For the google one, I got at the same place as you.
> Did you just install googleframeworkservice.apk? I think it also need onetimeinitializer and some other thing to connect to google server.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it requires a few different apks. I've tried several versions from here:

wiki dot cyanogenmod dot com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps

I've tried the version 6 Tiny and HDPI. The HDPI even forced a factory reset. If you're willing to risk your Vox automatically doing a factory reset (annoying, but not dangerous) I'd love to hear about your success or failure with any other versions.


(Note: I'm a new member so I can't post outside links yet  but seeing as this is not a spam link and could be pretty important to getting the market working I posted it here this way.)


----------



## cmstlist (Nov 3, 2011)

Just pointing out: Kobo Vox runs Gingerbread, Android 2.3. CyanogenMod 6 was Froyo, Android 2.2. You should be using apps intended for Gingerbread.

I don't have much further advice on how to make that happen though.


----------



## jefftheworld (Nov 3, 2011)

cmstlist said:


> Just pointing out: Kobo Vox runs Gingerbread, Android 2.3. CyanogenMod 6 was Froyo, Android 2.2. You should be using apps intended for Gingerbread.
> 
> I don't have much further advice on how to make that happen though.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but CyanogenMod 7 is based on 2.3.7, and the Vox runs 2.3.3. I'll certainly try it eventually, but in my experience installing google apps before it's worked more often with outdated apks than ones that are too new.


----------



## cmstlist (Nov 3, 2011)

jefftheworld said:


> Yeah, but CyanogenMod 7 is based on 2.3.7, and the Vox runs 2.3.3. I'll certainly try it eventually, but in my experience installing google apps before it's worked more often with outdated apks than ones that are too new.

Click to collapse



The CM6 Google Apps never worked on Gingerbread properly on any device. All 2.3.x versions should use a Gingerbread Google Apps package.

You could always try one of the very first GB Gapps packages, which would have been for 2.3.3 or lower.


----------



## spikexp (Nov 3, 2011)

Might try this one
http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Google_Apps#20110307

It's an older gingerbread google apps package that support 2.3.3.
Might work better. I eat and I will try it.


----------



## jefftheworld (Nov 4, 2011)

spikexp said:


> Might try this one
> *snip*
> 
> It's an older gingerbread google apps package that support 2.3.3.
> Might work better. I eat and I will try it.

Click to collapse



You given this a try yet? I think I'm going to dedicate tonight to just seeing if I can get any version of Gapps working, so I'd like to hear of any that people have already tried.


----------



## spikexp (Nov 4, 2011)

No, didn't work.

I will try some other apk when I get home later and this week end.


----------



## jefftheworld (Nov 4, 2011)

I've got working adb drivers now and confirmation that source code is on its way. I think going the CyanogenMod route will probably be best.


----------



## spikexp (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it possible to install the kobo app on cm? With reading life?

You are making good progress it seem.

Now kobo is even higher in my heart since I know all they do to help developper and people.

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

I've extract the google apps from my mother galaxy SII 2.3.3, I will try them to see if it work.


----------



## cmstlist (Nov 4, 2011)

jefftheworld said:


> I've got working adb drivers now and confirmation that source code is on its way. I think going the CyanogenMod route will probably be best.

Click to collapse



One step at a time. A working ClockworkMod recovery is essential so that a stock ROM backup can be archived for modders to revert to.

What I love about the Nook Color is that no matter how bricked it is, you can always boot from an SD card to restore the innards to working condition.


----------



## spikexp (Nov 4, 2011)

Any idea for the clockworkmod recovery and what to do to have it?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Nov 5, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me slightly more optimistic that this tablet could be made into something interesting... Eventually.

I'm still on the fence as to whether I should be returning it or not; my main concern thus far is the poor performance I've been having with even the basic Kobo stuff (their Lonely Planet demo book struggles to load when turning pages and navigating the library causes a fair share of stuttering). Has anybody else been experiencing such things? Could they be caused by the bloatware or is it just that the hardware is too slow?


----------



## jefftheworld (Nov 6, 2011)

cmstlist said:


> One step at a time. A working ClockworkMod recovery is essential so that a stock ROM backup can be archived for modders to revert to.
> 
> What I love about the Nook Color is that no matter how bricked it is, you can always boot from an SD card to restore the innards to working condition.

Click to collapse



Oh yes, of course. I just meant that, as a goal, CyanogenMod seems much more worthwhile than just cleaning out the current install, which I originally thought my suffice.



Edit: I also what to see what kind of source and documentation is put online. It may be possible that Kobo will give us some help with this as they have in the past.


----------



## pulsar124 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re-bricking Kobo Vox*

I've just had a "near death" experience with my Kobo Vox: after rooting it and playing with it (accessing remotely over ssh), I ended up renaming /system/bin/sh file (trying to switch to bash), and accidentally disconnected, before adding the symbolic link. I ended up with a half-bricked unit - it runs, you can read books, but no WiFi, and no root. After unsuccessfully trying to use adb from Windows, I ended up shrinking a Windows XP laptop partition, installing there Linux (Fedora 16), installing Android SDK with adb under Linux, connecting adb to Kobo (that was the trickiest part), and finally recovering the system using adb. I can provide the details if anyone is interested.

Now I'm really interested in finding a way to dump the image(s) of my Kobo, to be used for recovery, if I ever brick the Kobo again (badly enough that adb won't work). I tried "dumprom" program, but it doesn't work on Kobo (I get segmentation errors). Does anyone know how to dump images from Kobo, and how to use them to recover the unit?


----------



## jakeopolis (Oct 28, 2011)

hey all,

first post, apologies if this might be in the wrong place.

i've just picked up the kobo vox, and it's awesome, but i can't figure out how to get the android market running. i've got the apk installed, but the device doesn't give me the option to add a google account. the kobo vox explicitly says it supports the android marketplace, so i'm hoping i'm doing something wrong.

thanks!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Nov 10, 2011)

I've done some experimenting which I've posted up on the Cyanogenmod forum in the Kobo Vox thread (sorry, can't post links apparently). I'm hoping one of the mount points is the recovery image, otherwise I've no idea.

In any case, the segfaults are most likely due to the fact it doesn't use the normal partition setup found in most Android devices.


----------



## jefftheworld (Nov 12, 2011)

FriendlyFire said:


> I've done some experimenting which I've posted up on the Cyanogenmod forum in the Kobo Vox thread (sorry, can't post links apparently). I'm hoping one of the mount points is the recovery image, otherwise I've no idea.
> 
> In any case, the segfaults are most likely due to the fact it doesn't use the normal partition setup found in most Android devices.

Click to collapse



I'll be spending some time this weekend experimenting along these lines.


----------



## pulsar124 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have disassembled my Kobo Vox (full-res photo below), and found there is a hidden button RST1 - presumably to trigger the full factory reset.

Okay, I'm not allowed to post links. Just google for syamastro flickr, the Kobo photo is the top one.


----------



## sdt1 (Nov 16, 2011)

*GMarket almost installed and working...plus extras!*

I went about this a little bit differently...I tried some of what I read in various posts here and on MobileRead Forums. Thought I would share. The following WILL get Google Market installed on your Kobo eVox, BUT there is still the problem of being able to log onto their servers (error message after entering User ID/Pass and clicking on "Sign In"), which I haven't figured out yet. Maybe someone else who is also trying might have the solution?

I've also attached (Mediafire link to files) all the .apk's for side loading from your external micro SD card, to make this super easy for everyone (I like easy ) In addition to Google Market, other steps need to be taken to root the eVox, and to add easy reboot functionality that currently doesn't exist on the eVox (power off only gives option to shutdown, but not to reboot or quick reboot). Apps like Kindle, QuickOffice, etc. are impossible to install without access to the Google Market, but I've included these apps -- that's right, now your Kobo eVox can be a Kobo AND Kindle eReader! 

www [dot] mediafire [dot] com/download [dot] php?x79d09632l73auy (sorry, but newbies cannot post a proper link, so you'll have to cut, edit, and paste)

www [dot] mediafire [dot] com/download [dot] php?tk76784u6prrkpb (sorry, but newbies cannot post a proper link, so you'll have to cut, edit, and paste)

*Steps:*
Run Gingerbreak.apk
(After reboot) Run stericson.busybox.apk
(after reboot) Run LiGux.apk
(after reboot) Run GoogleServicesFramework.apk
(after reboot) Run vending.apk
(after reboot) Run NetworkLocation.apk
Run OneTimeInitializer.apk (*this would not install for me)
Run SetUpWizard.apk (*this wouldn't install for me)
Run kindle...apk (*optional)
Run QuickOffice...apk (*optional)

After all this, you'll have a PERMANENTLY rooted eVox, plus Kindle (optional), plus QuickOffice (optional), plus Market (partially working), plus LiGux reboot menu! Hope this helps, and to return the favour, please reply with any new developments in getting Market fully functional. For some reason I could NOT install the .apk's for "OneTimeInitializer" and "SetUpWizard" that are listed as required for successful install of GMarket? I get an error message on the eVox after clicking on "Install" that says "Application not installed". Cheers!


----------



## bnyrbl (Nov 29, 2011)

*Google Android Market*

So, when you try to register the Kobo Vox with your Google Account, here's what is really going on:

I/CheckinTask( 2545): Sending checkin request (11133 bytes)
E/CheckinTask( 2545): Checkin failed: https colon slash slash android.clients.google.com/checkin (request #0)
E/CheckinTask( 2545): java.io.IOException: Rejected response from server: HTTP/1.1 400 invalid hardware identifier: "xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx" is not a valid MAC address (expect 12 hex digits)

The problem here is that Android is reporting to the application the mac address of the device, formatted with periods between the digits.

If the app is querying a config file, it should be as easy as taking the periods out saving the file and trying again.

If the Google Initializer App is querying another process (the Atheros wireless driver, etc) then you'd have to re-compile that program to report the mac without separators (periods, colons, spaces).

If all you want is Google Android Market, you shouldn't need to root the tablet. Just install the GoogleFramework apk's, and somehow present the devices mac address without separators. Even once the device is registered with your Google Account, all Google Apps will probably need the mac formatted properly to sync, etc.

So, if someone can figure out if this is a value in a config file somewhere (easy fix) or if a process is what's reporting this (not so easy but doable), that's probably all that's preventing Google Android Market access on the Kobo Vox.


----------



## inoo (Dec 10, 2011)

*finally made it*



bnyrbl said:


> So, when you try to register the Kobo Vox with your Google Account, here's what is really going on:
> 
> I/CheckinTask( 2545): Sending checkin request (11133 bytes)
> E/CheckinTask( 2545): Checkin failed: https colon slash slash android.clients.google.com/checkin (request #0)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for this info. I have successfully downloaded/installed apps from market.

To get this done: 

1. follow necessary steps listed in #44
2. download&install adbWireless (from getjar IIRC)
3. install android sdk, jdk6 (jdk7 doesn't work!), apktool to your PC
4. copy the GoogleServicesFrameWork.apk to your PC (tons of ways. I used adb pull)
5. apktool d GoogleServicesFramework.apk framework
6. open framework\smali\com\google\android\gsf\checkin\CheckinRequestBuilder.smali in a text editor
you can find this @ line 2238, or by searching "getMacAddress"

    .line 190
    invoke-virtual {v4}, Landroid/net/wifi/WifiInfo;->getMacAddress()Ljava/lang/String;

    move-result-object v3

    .line 191
    .local v3, mac:Ljava/lang/String;
    if-eqz v3, :cond_1

    .line 192
    const-string v5, ":"

    const-string v6, ""

    invoke-virtual {v3, v5, v6}, Ljava/lang/String;->replaceAll(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/StringLjava/lang/String;

it is so obvious, right? It gets mac address string first, and then replace all ":" with nothing. 
Now ,change the line to:
    const-string v5, "."

7. apktool b framework GoogleServicesFramework-kobo.apk

now you get the fixed one. But you have to sign it so it can be installed.

developer_dot_android_dot_com/guide/publishing/app-signing.html, "signing in release mode".

8. create a a keystore:

keytool -genkey -v -keystore my-release-key.keystore
-alias alias_name -keyalg RSA -keysize 2048 -validity 10000

9. sign it:

jarsigner -keystore my-release-key.keystore GoogleServicesFramework-kobo.apk mykey

10. now, switch to your kobo. unstall market and googleservicesframework first.

11. run adbWireless.

12. on PC: adb connect <ip>:<port>
adb install GoogleServicesFramework-kobo.apk

13. Use AndroidTerminal, or adb shell, copy Vending.apk to /system/app, chmod 644 /system/app/Vending.apk (you need to mount the directory to rw, and mount back to ro after done), run "sync" (maybe not necessary)

14. install /system/app/Vending.apk with File Expert.

(maybe you need to reboot your kobo vox after this. I'm not sure)

15. install youtube.apk and run it

switch to my channel, sign in with your gmail account.

then click "allow" when it asks for permission.

(in settings, make sure auto sync and background data is on.)

16. now, open Market app. Enjoy.

P.S. you can try other later Vending.apk. I updated to a transparent v3.1.1 I downloaded somewhere a few days ago.

Cheers!


----------



## danifunker (Dec 11, 2011)

Help! I tried following those instructions, and I got to the part where it asked me for permissions (I needed to use an older Youtube APK). But it's giving me server error when I try to go into the market. I need to use a v3 because I want to use the apps I bought on my phone.

Any ideas?  

I also noted that my sync was off in the accounts.

OK, I managed to get gmail, contacts and calendar setup  through sync, but Google market is still saying "server error". Same problem though.


----------



## inoo (Dec 11, 2011)

danifunker said:


> Help! I tried following those instructions, and I got to the part where it asked me for permissions (I needed to use an older Youtube APK). But it's giving me server error when I try to go into the market. I need to use a v3 because I want to use the apps I bought on my phone.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also got "server error" again when trying to downgrade Market and prevent its auto-update. Now it works again.

Seems youtube should be first installed.

Try this:

1. uninstall all Google apps including GoogleServicesFramework, and remove Vending.apk from /system/app. reboot.

2. install youtube first.

3. copy Vending.apk to /system/app, chmod.

4. install GoogleServicesFramework-kobo.apk with "adb install".

5. in file expert, install /system/app/Vending.apk.

6. run youtube. log in with your gmail account. wait allow permission twice.

7. run market app.

what I exactly did:

1. cleared everything but I didn't remove Vending.apk from /system/app

2. installed GoogleServicesFramework-kobo.apk with File Expert.

3. installed youtube and log in with my google account.

4. it didn't work....

5. then I uninstalled GoogleServicesFramework and remove Vending.apk from /system/app

6. rebooted device.

7. ran youtube, went to my channel and saw authentication error.

8. adb install GoogleServicesFramework-kobo.apk. tried to add google account from settings, but exit at the "create new account or log in with existing" dialog.

9. logged in google account in youtube. allowed permission twice.

10. copied Vending.apk to /system/app, and chmod

11. installed Vending.apk from File Expert.

12. ran Market app and crossed fingers...

Wow it works!


----------



## fddekker (Dec 12, 2011)

*Kobo Vox: install google market*

Thanks for the detailed postings.

I don’t seem to find adbWireless (from getjar or anywhere) I downloaded the windows SDK Manager {Android 4.0 (API 14)} and ran that. I now have adb.exe in my platform-tools folder, but no adbWireless)

Know where (or how) I can get adbWireless?


----------



## cmstlist (Dec 12, 2011)

You can get it on AppBrain: http://www.appbrain.com/app/siir.es.adbWireless


----------



## bnyrbl (Dec 12, 2011)

*Ok...*

So it looks as if my original post was correct, removing the separators from the MAC address is enough to allow Market Access.

It appears that the GoogleServicesFramework apk is the only one that needs to be actually modified. Have installed Android dev kit and Eclipse and all system requisites, and trying to follow the instructions here.

Is there any way someone could post the updated "GoogleServicesFramework-kobo.apk" binary somewhere instead of every Kobo user needing to re-compile the binary themselves?


----------



## danifunker (Dec 12, 2011)

My Kobo has become completely unstable now, every time it sleeps I need to do a hard reset. Is there any way I can restore it? I've been looking around on the forums but haven't found anything.

Sent from my XT860 using xda premium


----------



## fddekker (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks. Found adbWireless on this site. Got it to work. New to Android, so not too sure how do do the edit to GoogleServicesFramework.


----------



## ershun (Dec 13, 2011)

danifunker said:


> My Kobo has become completely unstable now, every time it sleeps I need to do a hard reset. Is there any way I can restore it? I've been looking around on the forums but haven't found anything.
> 
> Sent from my XT860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi there. I met same problem since updating the firmware. It seems related to WiFi. Keeping WiFi always on works for me. Settings->Wireless & network settings->Wi-Fi settings->Menu key, Advanced->Wi-Fi sleep policy->Never.


----------



## bnyrbl (Dec 13, 2011)

Got it! Works like a charm thanks a whole bunch! Kobo Vox on the Market! Woot!


----------



## danifunker (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, so I got the market without rooting this time.
But nothing will download! Market crashes whenever it tries to d/l... is there something i'm missing? 

Please note, I only installed youtube, market (latest version) and the modified googleframework. 

Sent from my XT860 using xda premium


----------



## fddekker (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats ... so do you have a "GoogleServicesFramework-kobo.apk" that you can share?


----------



## danifunker (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if it works... but here goes nothing!

```
Here is the stack trace I get when the latest version of the market crashes:
D/Finsky  ( 6955): [1] DownloadQueueImpl.startDownload: Download com.anahoret.android.dots starting
E/DatabaseUtils( 2264): Writing exception to parcel
E/DatabaseUtils( 2264): java.lang.SecurityException: Invalid value for is_public_api: null
E/DatabaseUtils( 2264): 	at com.android.providers.downloads.DownloadProvider.enforceAllowedValues(DownloadProvider.java:686)
E/DatabaseUtils( 2264): 	at com.android.providers.downloads.DownloadProvider.checkInsertPermissions(DownloadProvider.java:624)
E/DatabaseUtils( 2264): 	at com.android.providers.downloads.DownloadProvider.insert(DownloadProvider.java:442)
E/DatabaseUtils( 2264): 	at android.content.ContentProvider$Transport.insert(ContentProvider.java:198)
E/DatabaseUtils( 2264): 	at android.content.ContentProviderNative.onTransact(ContentProviderNative.java:146)
E/DatabaseUtils( 2264): 	at android.os.Binder.execTransact(Binder.java:320)
E/DatabaseUtils( 2264): 	at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
W/dalvikvm( 6955): threadid=20: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x2aac0560)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): FATAL EXCEPTION: download-manager-thread
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): java.lang.SecurityException: Invalid value for is_public_api: null
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1322)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at android.database.DatabaseUtils.readExceptionFromParcel(DatabaseUtils.java:160)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at android.database.DatabaseUtils.readExceptionFromParcel(DatabaseUtils.java:114)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at android.content.ContentProviderProxy.insert(ContentProviderNative.java:408)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at android.content.ContentResolver.insert(ContentResolver.java:604)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at com.google.android.finsky.download.DownloadManagerImpl$1.run(DownloadManagerImpl.java:44)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:587)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:92)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:123)
E/AndroidRuntime( 6955): 	at android.os.HandlerThread.run(HandlerThread.java:60)
W/ActivityManager( 2070):   Force finishing activity com.android.vending/.AssetBrowserActivity
```

Okay, I figured out the solution to my woes.
The key is to have the Vending.apk file located in /system/app. For this you MUST be rooted on the kobo vox. Be sure to set the permissions properly, (644). I basically moved the installed market (com.google.vending-1.apk) to /system/app and renamed it to Vending.apk. Cleared the data, then restarted. Upon restart, the market started working. FYI The market I'm using is 3.3.1.1, latest to date.


----------



## fddekker (Dec 14, 2011)

*Googlr market*

Great .. thanks. I will try this weekend when I have time to play with my Kobo.


----------



## Typhoid-M (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,

I'm very interested in getting android market working on my kobo. I'm a little lost on what steps are required to do this. Can anyone provide a step by step?

Thanks


----------



## jakeopolis (Oct 28, 2011)

hey all,

first post, apologies if this might be in the wrong place.

i've just picked up the kobo vox, and it's awesome, but i can't figure out how to get the android market running. i've got the apk installed, but the device doesn't give me the option to add a google account. the kobo vox explicitly says it supports the android marketplace, so i'm hoping i'm doing something wrong.

thanks!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Dec 17, 2011)

I have an odd problem; managed to install YouTube after scouring the web for the proper APK (hopefully not picking up a nasty surprise or two along the way), got Vending and the framework up too, but whenever I try to login with either YouTube or the Market, it says my username/password don't match. I went as far as resetting my Google account password to make sure I had the proper one to no avail.


----------



## jefftheworld (Dec 19, 2011)

@FriendlyFire

Sounds like the Google framework isn't correctly installed. This is an issue I noticed before recompiling the .apk and whatnot.


More generally, you can still do the market install without rooting by using adb to push the files onto your device.


----------



## fddekker (Dec 21, 2011)

I am still having trouble getting market to work. I was able to register an account, but when trying to open market it crashes. I think it is because vending.apk is in the wrong place as per this thread. 

I downloaded Root Explorer and found the installed com.google.vending-1.apk in /data/app but can't see a /system folder to move it to. I even downloaded mount/system(rw/ro) and mounted the system dir ... but still can't see the system folder.

Is this a hidden folder? If it is, how can I unhide it, or do I have to move the file with adb wireless? Or is this to do with the permission?

Thanks


----------



## FriendlyFire (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry guys, I've figured out my issue. I'd forgotten that, with two-factor authorization enabled, I needed to enter an application-specific password. Generated a new one for my Vox and the Market works like a charm now!

EDIT: Well I spoke a little too soon. The Market stops me from installing a whole bunch of apps on the grounds of them being incompatible (worked around it and finding the APKs elsewhere, all apps work flawlessly).

Otherwise, I've noticed that my battery is absolutely terrible even with JuiceDefender enabled, and that my screen periodically lights up before going back to sleep. Anybody else having similar issues?


----------



## ershun (Dec 25, 2011)

jefftheworld said:


> @FriendlyFire
> 
> Sounds like the Google framework isn't correctly installed. This is an issue I noticed before recompiling the .apk and whatnot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found that once kobo vox is rooted, its gyro sensor is enabled, so my kid can play games like Air Penguin


----------



## vsecarin (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried these steps, and doing "adb install" returns: 
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_SHARED_USER_INCOMPATIBLE]. 
This happens both with the apk rebuilt according to instructions, and also with the one posted in this stream. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been working on the Market in the past few days and got a fair amount of success with it. Managed to remove the compatibility restriction on some apps (namely those that are listed as requiring special graphics capabilities) by spoofing the Nexus S in build.prop, but there are still a lot of apps that can't be installed and I do not know exactly why. I've tried spoofing the Nexus S and the HTC Vision, with the latter supposedly unlocking the full market for the Nook Color, to no avail.

A good test application is the Zeam Launcher, which is the closest thing I could find that doesn't lag the hell out of this thing (really underwhelmed by the performance). Works flawlessly if sideloaded, but can't be installed through the Market.

Has anybody managed to crack this last nut?


----------



## zoltrix (Dec 29, 2011)

My girlfriend just picked up a kobo vox. cant wait to get my hands on it


----------



## efrant (Jan 1, 2012)

jefftheworld said:


> I've got working adb drivers now and confirmation that source code is on its way. I think going the CyanogenMod route will probably be best.

Click to collapse



Would you mind posting the link to the drivers? Thanks.


----------



## efrant (Jan 3, 2012)

*[HOW-TO] Install Android Market and Google Apps on Kobo Vox*

I found the instructions (both in this thread and other sites) a bit confusing, so I've cleaned it up a bit and complied it into one post.

I take no credit for the method. Here is the reference where most of the info came from: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1890381&postcount=33

1) On your device, go to Menu -> Settings -> Applications and ensure "Unknown Sources" is checked, then press development and enable "USB debugging";
2) On your device, download and install GingerBreak-V1.20.apk from *here*;
3) Open Gingerbreak and click on "root device". Your device will reboot. You are now rooted;
4) On your device, download a file manager that has root access (like *ES File Explorer*  or *File Expert*), and install it;
5) On your computer, downloaded and extract gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip from *here*;
6) Transfer the following files from the extracted zip (on your computer) in the /system/app folder to a microsd card, and place the microsd card in your device:
   - GenieWidget.apk
   - GoogleBackupTransport.apk
   - GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk
   - GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk
   - GoogleFeedback.apk
   - GooglePartnerSetup.apk
   - GoogleServicesFramework.apk
   - MarketUpdater.apk
   - MediaUploader.apk
   - NetworkLocation.apk
   - OneTimeInitializer.apk
   - Vending.apk
7) On your device, using your file manager, mount the /system partition as read-write;
8) On your device, copy all the apk's from step 6 to the /system/app directory using your file manager;
9) On your device, set the permissions to 644 (Owner : read/write, group read, everyone read) using your file manager; *see not below;
11) Restarted your device;
12) Go to Menu -> Settings -> Accounts & Sync, and add your Google account;
13) Launch market;
14) Download YouTube and GMail if you so desire.
15) Done. Enjoy!

*Note: If you can't figure out how to change permissions in your file manager, you can download *Terminal emulator*, install it, open it, and type the following:
su
chmod 0644 /system/app/GenieWidget.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/GoogleBackupTransport.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/GoogleFeedback.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/GooglePartnerSetup.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/GoogleServicesFramework.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/MarketUpdater.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/MediaUploader.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/NetworkLocation.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/OneTimeInitializer.apk
chmod 0644 /system/app/Vending.apk


----------



## zoltrix (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks awesome

but whwat is the compatibility with the market. does stuff actually work or is this the best its gonna get


----------



## efrant (Jan 4, 2012)

zoltrix said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> but whwat is the compatibility with the market. does stuff actually work or is this the best its gonna get

Click to collapse



Everything that I've tried so far works 100%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tuxedo1954 (Jan 6, 2012)

I tried installing all of the apps....stericson.apk etc. this ended up destroying my kobo..all it does now is continualy reboot......don't try it...


----------



## efrant (Jan 6, 2012)

tuxedo1954 said:


> I tried installing all of the apps....stericson.apk etc. this ended up destroying my kobo..all it does now is continualy reboot......don't try it...

Click to collapse



Not sure what you did, but the instructions I posted a couple of posts back work perfectly. Everything went well, an I have a fully-functioning Android Market on my Vox. (Not sure what stericson.apk is, but I never mentioned that at all in my post...)


----------



## manxxr (Jan 6, 2012)

After installing the GingerBreak, remounting /system as rw, I'm having hard time copying all the apps (.apk) to the /system/app folder. It keeps failing with any file manager. In terminal mode I get an error:
failed on '/extsd/files/* /system/app/ - Cross-device link
I'm not sure what I'm missing...


----------



## efrant (Jan 6, 2012)

manxxr said:


> After installing the GingerBreak, remounting /system as rw, I'm having hard time copying all the apps (.apk) to the /system/app folder. It keeps failing with any file manager. In terminal mode I get an error:
> failed on '/extsd/files/* /system/app/ - Cross-device link
> I'm not sure what I'm missing...

Click to collapse



I actually used Root Explorer -- it is a pay app that I purchased and transfered to my device, so I don't really know what would be the problem with the other file managers.
In terminal, are you typing su before you try to copy? Did you try copying one file at a time? What command are you using to copy? Did you try:
cat path-to-file/xxx.apk > /system/app/xxxx.apk

where xxx.apk is the name of the apk, and path-to-file is the path?


----------



## manxxr (Jan 7, 2012)

efrant said:


> I actually used Root Explorer -- it is a pay app that I purchased and transfered to my device, so I don't really know what would be the problem with the other file managers.
> In terminal, are you typing su before you try to copy? Did you try copying one file at a time? What command are you using to copy? Did you try:
> cat path-to-file/xxx.apk > /system/app/xxxx.apk
> 
> where xxx.apk is the name of the apk, and path-to-file is the path?

Click to collapse



Yes, did use su. I was able to create a directory under /system/app just to see if the /system got mounted with rw access. I used the mv command to move files from various locations (internal/external sd card and LAN share).

cat did the trick!

Thanks


----------



## efrant (Jan 7, 2012)

manxxr said:


> Yes, did use su. I was able to create a directory under /system/app just to see if the /system got mounted with rw access. I used the mv command to move files from various locations (internal/external sd card and LAN share).
> 
> cat did the trick!
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Glad it worked! For future reference, I wouldn't use mv. I don't think it does what you think it does. Use cp (if you have busy box installed) or cat if you do not.


----------



## plowmon (Jan 9, 2012)

efrant said:


> I found the instructions (both in this thread and other sites) a bit confusing, so I've cleaned it up a bit and complied it into one post.
> 
> I take no credit for the method. Here is the reference where most of the info came from: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1890381&postcount=33
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks efrant, that really helped.  I've now got the Google market installed and working.  One thing I have noticed though is that there are several apps that are "missing" from the market.  For example, The Weather Network app "WeatherEye" does not show up when browsing/searching for the app.  Another that I can't find is RockPlayer.

Is the version of the market that you included in the zip up to date or modified in some way?  Or is this something that google market is doing because it "knows" I'm on a tablet as opposed to a phone (maybe apps are not compatible for tablets)?

Thanks!


----------



## efrant (Jan 9, 2012)

plowmon said:


> Thanks efrant, that really helped.  I've now got the Google market installed and working.  One thing I have noticed though is that there are several apps that are "missing" from the market.  For example, The Weather Network app "WeatherEye" does not show up when browsing/searching for the app.  Another that I can't find is RockPlayer.
> 
> Is the version of the market that you included in the zip up to date or modified in some way?  Or is this something that google market is doing because it "knows" I'm on a tablet as opposed to a phone (maybe apps are not compatible for tablets)?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



No, the market is not modified at all. It's probably because the market thinks those apps are not compatible. You could always download them onto another Android device, transfer the apk's to your sdcard then transfer them to your vox and install them. If you are having problems, let me know, and I'll get the apk's for you (only free ones obviously).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeopolis (Oct 28, 2011)

hey all,

first post, apologies if this might be in the wrong place.

i've just picked up the kobo vox, and it's awesome, but i can't figure out how to get the android market running. i've got the apk installed, but the device doesn't give me the option to add a google account. the kobo vox explicitly says it supports the android marketplace, so i'm hoping i'm doing something wrong.

thanks!


----------



## plowmon (Jan 9, 2012)

That's what I thought - I already downloaded the apks manually (from before I had the google market place), but was puzzled why they didn't show up in the "My Apps" section.

Great instructions!


----------



## ciccio70 (Jan 11, 2012)

I followed the directions and have access to the market, although quite a few apps report not being compatible and thus I am unable to download them. Its frustrating as I do not have another android device to get the apks from. 


I am getting a strange error on My Kobo Vox, on boot up the application Google Partner Setup (process com.google.android.partnersetup) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again, and makes me force close.

I am have deleted and replaced the file and rebooted, and still same problem. 

Any ideas which direction I should go to solve this issue?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## efrant (Jan 11, 2012)

ciccio70 said:


> I followed the directions and have access to the market, although quite a few apps report not being compatible and thus I am unable to download them. Its frustrating as I do not have another android device to get the apks from.

Click to collapse



You could always do a Google search... I'mpretty sure you'll be able to find everything you need. If not, I could get some for you, assuming that you are not looking for more than a handful, and that they are all free of course.



ciccio70 said:


> I am getting a strange error on My Kobo Vox, on boot up the application Google Partner Setup (process com.google.android.partnersetup) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again, and makes me force close.
> 
> I am have deleted and replaced the file and rebooted, and still same problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After you replaced the file, did you change the permissions on it? Permissions need to be at least 644.

If that doesn't work, try clearing the data for the market and for Google services framework and for Google partner setup. If that doesn't work, delete all the apk's you added in my step 6, reboot, and try again from step 6.


----------



## ciccio70 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks I'll try that out


----------



## NuHalo (Jan 16, 2012)

I am having a weird problem.. I followed your steps and everything worked fine, but my vox just randomly restarted itself for some reason a few hours after I finished and it's like it reverted back to factory default settings. The background, my accounts, all of it was gone. I even had to go through the Kobo setup again.

All the programs were still in my apps, but most of them wouldn't run, they would just open then close. What is going on?

Edit:
I uninstalled all my apps and formatted the SD card, as well as starting from scratch again (including Gingerbreak, don't know if I needed to do that though). Everything seems to be working fine again, but I'm still weary about it restarting again. I don't want to have to do this every few hours, you know? Hopefully it was just a one time bug. o_o I'd still love to hear some theories and or reasons why it would do that?


----------



## efrant (Jan 16, 2012)

NuHalo said:


> I am having a weird problem.. I followed your steps and everything worked fine, but my vox just randomly restarted itself for some reason a few hours after I finished and it's like it reverted back to factory default settings. The background, my accounts, all of it was gone. I even had to go through the Kobo setup again.
> 
> All the programs were still in my apps, but most of them wouldn't run, they would just open then close. What is going on?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm. I have never seen that before. No idea what would cause it.


----------



## zoltrix (Jan 20, 2012)

just rooted my girlfriends vox. got rid of all the crap on it, put a real gmail app + google sync and its all awesome now.



However, in my excitement i removed the INQfacebook and INQwidgets application. Can someone please email the apks to me? my girlfriend thinks the facebook application is a little slow so she might want to use the old ones again...

[email protected]


----------



## efrant (Jan 20, 2012)

zoltrix said:


> just rooted my girlfriends vox. got rid of all the crap on it, put a real gmail app + google sync and its all awesome now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try to do it for you this weekend. I need to pry my daughter's Vox away from her.


----------



## efrant (Jan 21, 2012)

zoltrix said:


> just rooted my girlfriends vox. got rid of all the crap on it, put a real gmail app + google sync and its all awesome now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you go.


----------



## geddeth (Jan 22, 2012)

efrant said:


> I found the instructions (both in this thread and other sites) a bit confusing, so I've cleaned it up a bit and complied it into one post.

Click to collapse



*And from someone who just rooted his first Android unit, that cleanup was excellent!* I'm in Europe with my Vox, and have had it for over a month while I mulled over this thread, waiting for courage to do this. I'm not going to use it for e-reading at all, so not having Market on there was a big problem.
Thankfully, I got it going according to efrant's instructions at my first try. However, My SD card turned out to be b0rked, so I just downloaded the gapps ZIP directly to the Vox and transfered the APKs using ES File Explorer. Worked like a charm.

*One question though:* Can I safely remove some of the Kobo APKs from the /system/app folder? I'm particularly interested in setting my own shortcuts in the bottom app bar, and also in getting rid of the Kobo lock screen (I don't want one at all).
In fact, are there any generic guides on how to customize a rooted Android 2.x unit? I'm not afraid of cmdline, btw.


----------



## efrant (Jan 22, 2012)

geddeth said:


> *And from someone who just rooted his first Android unit, that cleanup was excellent!* I'm in Europe with my Vox, and have had it for over a month while I mulled over this thread, waiting for courage to do this. I'm not going to use it for e-reading at all, so not having Market on there was a big problem.
> Thankfully, I got it going according to efrant's instructions at my first try. However, My SD card turned out to be b0rked, so I just downloaded the gapps ZIP directly to the Vox and transfered the APKs using ES File Explorer. Worked like a charm.
> 
> *One question though:* Can I safely remove some of the Kobo APKs from the /system/app folder? I'm particularly interested in setting my own shortcuts in the bottom app bar, and also in getting rid of the Kobo lock screen (I don't want one at all).
> In fact, are there any generic guides on how to customize a rooted Android 2.x unit? I'm not afraid of cmdline, btw.

Click to collapse



Glad it went well for you!

As for your other questions:
- There are some apps in /system/app that you can remove, but others you cannot. Anything that is third-party you can safely remove. As for the others, I would be extremely careful, as you could crash your OS, and it won't be fun trying to get it back up and running without a custom recovery available.

- The bottom app bar. Not sure how to change the apps there but it should be possible.

- Lock screen. You are talking about the slide-to-unlock? Not sure it is a good idea to remove it. You can change it; there are various replacements in the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## efrant (Jan 22, 2012)

geddeth said:


> [snip]
> *One question though:* Can I safely remove some of the Kobo APKs from the /system/app folder? I'm particularly interested in setting my own shortcuts in the bottom app bar, and also in getting rid of the Kobo lock screen (I don't want one at all).
> In fact, are there any generic guides on how to customize a rooted Android 2.x unit? I'm not afraid of cmdline, btw.

Click to collapse



On second thought, you could just install a custom launcher from the market and it should take care of shortcuts in the bottom bar. (Look at ADW Launcher as an example.)


----------



## win7463 (Feb 5, 2012)

FriendlyFire said:


> Sorry guys, I've figured out my issue. I'd forgotten that, with two-factor authorization enabled, I needed to enter an application-specific password. Generated a new one for my Vox and the Market works like a charm now!
> 
> EDIT: Well I spoke a little too soon. The Market stops me from installing a whole bunch of apps on the grounds of them being incompatible (worked around it and finding the APKs elsewhere, all apps work flawlessly).
> 
> Otherwise, I've noticed that my battery is absolutely terrible even with JuiceDefender enabled, and that my screen periodically lights up before going back to sleep. Anybody else having similar issues?

Click to collapse



Did you find a solution to your battery and screen issues. My battery drains quickly and the screen keeps turning on when sleeping and turning off. I think this is what is draining the battery. I have to completely turn it off to ensure I have the battery life to use it when I want to.


----------



## david_x10 (Feb 14, 2012)

geddeth said:


> *One question though:* Can I safely remove some of the Kobo APKs from the /system/app folder? I'm particularly interested in setting my own shortcuts in the bottom app bar, and also in getting rid of the Kobo lock screen (I don't want one at all).
> In fact, are there any generic guides on how to customize a rooted Android 2.x unit? I'm not afraid of cmdline, btw.

Click to collapse



A good start would be to download Titanium Backup from the market. In there, you have the ability to "freeze" an app (even one in the main memory, if you are rooted). This leaves the app present, but hides it from the OS. This way, if it makes the system unstable, you can "defrost" the app. If, after a while, your Vox is still stable with the app frozen, you can always go into Titanium again and fully delete the apk.

This is what I do when trying to remove core apps from devices.


----------



## gddeluca (Feb 26, 2012)

*Marketplace Install*

I've followed the steps for copying the listed apk files and setting the access with chmod.  Rebooted and added my Google account and thought "Great, its working" but on going to Google Marketplace I still get the "there are no Android phones associated with your account.

What did I miss?  Do all those APK files have to be 'installed' once I've rebooted?  I didn't install anything, or does just copying them to /system/app effectively do what's needed?

I'm confused, it seems I'm so close, but overlooking something as everyone else seems to be doing OK.

George


----------



## efrant (Feb 27, 2012)

gddeluca said:


> I've followed the steps for copying the listed apk files and setting the access with chmod.  Rebooted and added my Google account and thought "Great, its working" but on going to Google Marketplace I still get the "there are no Android phones associated with your account.
> 
> What did I miss?  Do all those APK files have to be 'installed' once I've rebooted?  I didn't install anything, or does just copying them to /system/app effectively do what's needed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm... very strange. Not sure what could be the problem. You could try "installing" the onetimeinitializer app by clicking on it and see if that works. Otherwise, I would just try redoing the entire procedure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## danifunker (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have created a program to do this installation. 

It's my first real Android app, so let me know if there are bugs with it. I have tested it with the latest Kobo version, I think mine is from December 19 2011.

You can download it from here : http://tinyurl.com/ooglevox-v1

Also attached to this thread.

If you like it donate! 

I also think this app might be compatible with any gingerbread device that doesn't have gapps installed, but don't quote me. All you need is to be rooted and have about 15mb of free space on your internal system. You also need an sdcard loaded, but the kobo is setup to have one built in automatically, so just make sure there is about 15mb free on the sdcard. If anything is left in the OogleVox folder on the sdcard after installation, just delete it.


----------



## ianh16 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Back up*

Hey, i'm new to the forum and only got my Vox yesterday and imediatly tried to find a way to get the market on it as the one installed is useless.

After reading through this thread I took my Vox apart to gain acess to the internal SD card, I wanted to back it up before trying the suggestions on here.  Unfortunately when I put it into my Windows 7 PC it asked to format it - which I obviously denied.  

Just wondering if anyone knows how to back up that SD card on a Windows 7 PC or if not if anyone has a back up that they could send me.

I'll admit i'm not exactly a pro when it comes to this stuff, I know basic HTML and Java but thats about it; I'd class myself as an average/ slightly above average user when it came to computer systems and hacks.  So if it's complicated please try to dumb it down slightly  

Thanks


----------



## efrant (Feb 28, 2012)

ianh16 said:


> Hey, i'm new to the forum and only got my Vox yesterday and imediatly tried to find a way to get the market on it as the one installed is useless.
> 
> After reading through this thread I took my Vox apart to gain acess to the internal SD card, I wanted to back it up before trying the suggestions on here.  Unfortunately when I put it into my Windows 7 PC it asked to format it - which I obviously denied.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there even anything stored on that? I don't think there is. It is for user files, no?


----------



## gddeluca (Mar 2, 2012)

*MarketPlace Installer*

Since my manual Marketplace install didn't work, I see danifunker has created an actual installer for this.

Have/has anyone tried this?   If I do it, should I 'undo' the manual install I tried first by deleting all those apk files from /system/apps?

???

George


----------



## jakeopolis (Oct 28, 2011)

hey all,

first post, apologies if this might be in the wrong place.

i've just picked up the kobo vox, and it's awesome, but i can't figure out how to get the android market running. i've got the apk installed, but the device doesn't give me the option to add a google account. the kobo vox explicitly says it supports the android marketplace, so i'm hoping i'm doing something wrong.

thanks!


----------



## danifunker (Mar 2, 2012)

gddeluca said:


> Since my manual Marketplace install didn't work, I see danifunker has created an actual installer for this.
> 
> Have/has anyone tried this?   If I do it, should I 'undo' the manual install I tried first by deleting all those apk files from /system/apps?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had 2 or 3 users who posted on the mobileread forums tell me that it is working. I have installed it on 2 separate devices myself without a hitch. Best thing to do, delete any files in the system/app folder that aren't dated the same as the rest of them (thats how I manually identified which files I had to use initially). If you're in North America, I believe the build date was Dec 18 or 19th, so delete any files that are newer than that in the folder, then run my app and let me know how it goes! Don't forget, I added uninstall functionality just in case you want to get rid of it (possibly for warranty purposes). I will be updated the app shortly, but it will just be interface and UI tweaks, nothing too serious.

Good luck and let us know how it works for you!

Sent from my XT860 using xda premium


----------



## finneginsfast (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey all, I'm considering a purchase on this reader but want to make sure I can successfully root and install the working marketplace.  Can some of you who have done this please post up for me and confirm what worked and what didn't.  

I'd really like to have a bombproof way to make this happen but am a little nervous.  Is there a way to get this back to stock in case one of these methods doesn't work?

I've done a fair bit of rooting and have installed several custom roms and kernels on my phone with the help of this forum so I'm not a total noob with mods, hopefully some of that experience will carry over. 

Appreciate your feedback, thanks.

_edit:_ok I just found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-yjxjmNZ04 .  Looks like it should work, anyone tried it, looks like what efrant posted?


----------



## efrant (Mar 3, 2012)

finneginsfast said:


> Hey all, I'm considering a purchase on this reader but want to make sure I can successfully root and install the working marketplace.  Can some of you who have done this please post up for me and confirm what worked and what didn't.
> 
> I'd really like to have a bombproof way to make this happen but am a little nervous.  Is there a way to get this back to stock in case one of these methods doesn't work?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I posted certainly works. That is what i did on my daughter's device, and it now has a working Market, YouTube, Gmail, etc. and has had no issues.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## finneginsfast (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheers, I'll let you know how it turns out....


----------



## efrant (Mar 3, 2012)

finneginsfast said:


> Cheers, I'll let you know how it turns out....

Click to collapse



Just follow the steps exactly. Don't try to take shortcuts or skip anything, and it'll work fine.


----------



## danifunker (Mar 3, 2012)

Kobo released a new update in North America yesterday, it is being referred to as the March 2 2012 update. I have some news, the GingerBreak method is not working any more, but zergrush works, I tried zergrush v4.

In order to get the Kobo connected through ADB to run zergrush, you need to follow some special instructions. These are the instructions for Windows:

1) On the machine, install Android SDK, get the platform-tools and extras USB driver.
2) Set the kobo to USB debugging mode under applications -> Development
3) Plug in the Kobo into the USB
3) Go into Device Manager and find the K080... device listed, double click on it and manually select the driver located in C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\extras\google (or C:\Program File\Android\android-sdk\extras\google)
4) Edit (or create) the file adb_usb.ini under your userprofile\.android folder, (on win7/vista it's C:\users\myusername\.android, XP and older it is C:\documents and settings\myusername\.android ) add the following line 

```
0x2237
```
The entry needs to exist on a line by itself.
5) Restart the machine
6) run zergrush!

I actually edited my zergrush script to use my system's adb, instead of the one packaged with zergrush, after including the platform-tools folder in my system path.

Once rooting, I was able to re-install the Google apps using my program OogleVox without a problem.

Most of this information came from the following post on mobileread: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1988371&postcount=13


----------



## danifunker (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I just made an updated version of the OogleVox software. The software basically installs the CynaogenMod 7 (2011-08-28 version) of Google Apps. I've done a couple of UI tweaks, including adding a donation button and making a progress indicator, so it doesn't seem frozen when working.

You can download the new version from the following link: http://tinyurl.com/6nluus8, and it has also been attached to this post.

Full Changelog:
03/03/2012:
- Added check to see if Vending.apk exists, if it does an alert will appear on the bottom of the screen by default, instead of saying "ooglevox has not made any modifications"
- Added root check, if root is not enabled an alert will appear on the bottom and the install / uninstall buttons will be disabled
- Added a donate button, which takes you to my XDA-Developers donation link
- Automatically restart after installation or uninstallation of Google Apps
- Added a spinner progress indicator while running installation or deletion of Google Apps
- Please note the google apps package is taken from Cynaogenod's 7's 2011-08-28 release

03/12/2012:
- Updated the Vending.Apk to the Google Play, version 3.4.7


----------



## gddeluca (Mar 6, 2012)

*Kobo driver*

Really frustrated here.  I have tried both alternatives here to get a driver installed so I can get ADB and then re-root my Vox.  But all I get is Windows telling me that the .INF does not contain any valid drivers.

I've tried this from the Android SDK install and also from the package that danifunker built (although it seems to just be another copy of the SDK).

I've done this on my desktop (32 bit Win7) and on my netbook (64 bit W7).

This isn't brain surgery, what can I have overlooked?

George


----------



## danifunker (Mar 6, 2012)

gddeluca said:


> Really frustrated here.  I have tried both alternatives here to get a driver installed so I can get ADB and then re-root my Vox.  But all I get is Windows telling me that the .INF does not contain any valid drivers.
> 
> I've tried this from the Android SDK install and also from the package that danifunker built (although it seems to just be another copy of the SDK).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The package I built is just a copy of the SDK, it's mostly for users on the mobileread forum who might not have the same technical expertise or would want to go through installing the entire google SDK. I'm not sure why so many users are having a hard time installing the driver, I was able to install it without an issue on my Windows 7 x64 notebook. I'm going to try my instructions today at work (totally different computer) and see how far I get.


----------



## efrant (Mar 6, 2012)

danifunker said:


> Kobo released a new update in North America yesterday, it is being referred to as the March 2 2012 update. I have some news, the GingerBreak method is not working any more, but zergrush works, I tried zergrush v4.
> 
> In order to get the Kobo connected through ADB to run zergrush, you need to follow some special instructions.
> 
> [snip]

Click to collapse



Can zergrush not run in a terminal emulator? You should be able to copy it to /data/local/tmp, change permissions on it to 777 and then execute it to give you a root shell, no?

EDIT: On second thought, this may not be possible. Not sure if we would have rw access to /data/local/tmp without ADB.


----------



## gddeluca (Mar 6, 2012)

Frustration over.  I have finally managed to re-root my Vox via ADB and SuperOneClick.   I finally got the Google driver accepted by deleting the K080 in device manager and then doing a 'search for new hardware'.  At that point, it all went just as advertised.  

I can only assume the Device Manager was totally confused about the device and assumed the .INF file contained nothing appropriate.   I did this on my 64 bit Win7 Netbook.   On my 32 bit Win7 desktop, I can no longer even SEE the K080 device?   Odd, just the normal Mass storage connections.

OK, first was turn off the Boot music, next is OogleVox, we'll see how that goes, hopefully better than this re-root.

Thanks to all who commented and tried to help.

George

Hi again,

Well it is sort of working and not working.   I can browse and install Apps via the marketplace, both paid and free.   But it is not showing me all the Apps, and is obviously filtering based on what device it 'sees'.   If I go to my bank's web site, click on their mobile Android App, I'm taken to the marketplace and told it's not compatible with my K080 device.   So what I have is still crippled and I can't even load the app for my own bank, which I'm sure would work if I could get a copy of the APK file, but I've been unable to track one down.

So all this work to get Marketplace going, and I still can't get a couple basic useful apps installed.

Does anyone have a solution to this?  Or is this as good as it gets.

George



Continuation:  I think maybe OogleVox is not cooperating either?  ;-((

I installed it, run it and I get the message "Ooglevox has not made any systems modifications yet"; sounds right.
Pressed "Install Google Framework"; I get popups as it gets SuperUser status, and Spinning wheel boxes as it does something, then the boxes disappear and Ooglevox just sits there, no "I'm done messages, no error messages, - nothing"

So I do an add account to add my Google ID, and try out the Marketplace.  I get the good old - you have no android devices associated with this account message.

Frustration resumes, what on earth else have I missed?

George

Followup:

I checked the \system\apps folder, and everything looks like it had been added and had the correct access flags (at least they matched what the manual marketplace install said to do) so it looks like OogleVox had indeed done it's thing.   It sure would have been nice if some message had been issued that it had been successful.

So on a hunch, I went and hunted down an APK package for the actual Android Marketplace app, found one, installed it and lo and behold it seems to work just fine.

But I have to wonder why NO threads I've read about as to installing marketplace ever mention having to go out and locate the marketplace APK and install it manually.   Foolishly maybe, but I THOUGHT that once Ooglevox had done it's thing, or having done it manually, that you could just go to the Marketplace web site and get the App from that location.

I'm now pretty sure that I've had all the pieces in place in the past, and gave up because of this missing piece of info.

I know spoon-feeding noobies is painful, I do it all the time supporting shareware I've written, but this could have been SO much simpler if someone, anyone had mentioned this fact.   And why doesn't Ooglevox add this one small missing piece, it must be a trivial addition.

Sorry if this sounds very negative, I DO appreciate everything I've gained in these forums, and I hope my adding this last little piece of info helps someone else who's 'stuck' the way I was.

George


----------



## ejstans (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the info in this forum, after a couple of attempts I managed to get root access and Google Play running.

I also managed to get Google Talk running by manually installing the apk and lib file.

Is it possible/ worth it to try changing build.prop to access other apps in the market? and has anyone figured out how to get Wifi based location for maps etc?

Thanks again,

David


----------



## TonyBigs (Mar 26, 2012)

Has anyone on xda successfully replaced the *internal* microsd with a 32GB microsd?


----------



## MRsf27 (Aug 16, 2012)

hey guys i'm actually gonna try and root my girlfriends kobo vox after the march 2nd update.. I found a great guide on how to do it. here's the link

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171833&page=1


----------



## ejstans (Aug 17, 2012)

I installed the latest Kobo update which has Google Play a few weeks ago. 
I haven't been able to get root back, but the Vox is far more stable and the battery lasts longer than when I had root access before. I'll continue to look for a new way to root it, but I'm far happier with the device since the update.


----------



## efrant (Sep 16, 2012)

ejstans said:


> I installed the latest Kobo update which has Google Play a few weeks ago.
> I haven't been able to get root back, but the Vox is far more stable and the battery lasts longer than when I had root access before. I'll continue to look for a new way to root it, but I'm far happier with the device since the update.

Click to collapse



I'd also be interested in a method to root. For the life of me I can't get ZergRush to elevate my permissions to root.


----------



## tazspaz (May 5, 2020)

efrant said:


> I'd also be interested in a method to root. For the life of me I can't get ZergRush to elevate my permissions to root.

Click to collapse



Does anyone have the original firmware or even the internal SD card contents for the Kobo vox? My grandparents vox SD card became corrupt inside the unit and I cannot get the contents back to reboot the system and get it working again. Kobo has stopped support and will not sHare the original firmware with me, any help would be appreciated.  Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------

